# Alpen 20x50 spotting scope.



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Just curious if anybody has one of these or has looked through one of these. I carry my full size Redfield with me and have been considering going to more of a pack spotter seeings how I rarely if ever use a setting higher than 20x anyway.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

My dad packs around an alpen spotter instead of binoculars. I think he is crazy, but they have a good warranty and he did have to send it in and received a brand new scope after a lens popped out of his. I usually pack my Nomad with me along with a tripod....


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeh that's what I do as well but after adding the 6lbs for that FieldPod I was showing ya I'm looking to cut a few pounds where ever I can.


----------

